# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  pomoć s prostorom?

## petraa

Rado bi ustupili Rodi na korištenje,ako im je potreban,50m2 skladišni prostor,kod G.Zvijezde.

----------

